# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  P4 3000E Prescott CPU странное поведение кулера, это нормаИ

## Leo_Cher

Помогите пожалуйста. Материнка P4P800 + СPU P4 3000E Prescott/800/1024. Операционка WindowsXP SP2. Bios версии 1021. Проц определяется, всё нормально грузится. Температура при полной загрузке 45 в простое 33. 
Но во время работы при любом действии, например открытии окна или перетаскивании окна, или запуске приложения сразу активно начинает раскручиваться кулер, явно очень слышно, как только никаких действий не производить, то сразу кулер сбавляет обороты. Кулера разные ставил и боксовые и другие. Так и должно быть или что-то не так. Очень неприятное явление, даже похоже при такой раскрутке кулера происходит небольшое замедление быстродествия, как пауза на мгновение. Отключал функцию Q-FAN, всё равно не помогло. Ставил Bios 1016 и 1019, всё то же. 
С процом P4 2,4/533/512 Northwood, P4 2,8/800/512 всё сразу нормально работает, тихо, без рывков кулера и температура не больше 35, какие бы действия не производил. 
Так и должно быть с Prescott или может на других материнских платах таких откликов кулера не обнаружено?

----------


## Leo_Cher

Ходил тестировать на Савёловский рынок. На совсем голой операционке и IDE HDD 40 Гб, почти всё нормально, двигал по экрану только стандартные окна виндов, почти не заметил изменений вращений кулера при загрузке виндов, материнка GigaByte GA-8IG1000MK. Её и купил, но как только дома себе всё поставил, все описаные выше явления всё равно остались, заметил что объём жёсткого диска тоже влияет, у меня Seagate SATA 120 Гб и когда много разных приложений и програм установлено,т.е. не "голая" операционка. Так что похоже все Prescottы так работают, с Northwood всё в порядке. Немного уменьшил частоту проца до 2,5 Ггц и такие явления изменения вращения кулера почти пропали. Т.е. похоже слишком быстро изменяется температура процессора, что и влияет на быстрое изменение оборот вращения кулера.

----------

